# Changes made in develop made have disappeared



## Annieb181 (May 5, 2017)

I was working on photos from recent holiday and then exported them as jpegs. When I looked back in library all the images had reset themselves to their original state. Any ideas how this happened please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 5, 2017)

Hi Annie, welcome to the forum!

Usually that means you've either:

opened the wrong catalog. Try File menu > Open Recent to see if another catalog is listed.
or
you've moved/renamed the photos outside of Lightroom and ended up reimporting them at their new location. Go to the Develop module and check the History panel to see what history states are listed there.
With that information, we should be able to go a bit further.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 5, 2017)

Welcome to this forum.
Are you certain that you opened the same catalog as the one you made your edits in?
This because the edits are stored in that catalog, not in the image itself. So, when you re-imported your images into a new catalog, all edits are gone.


----------



## Annieb181 (May 10, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Annie, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Usually that means you've either:
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply.  You are right, there is no history in the history panel other than I imported them on 22 April I only have one catalogue as far as I know, but I don't think that I have moved them outside Lightroom as I know that isn't a great idea, and I haven't renamed them at all. So I am still rather puzzled.


----------



## Annieb181 (May 10, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Welcome to this forum.
> Are you certain that you opened the same catalog as the one you made your edits in?
> This because the edits are stored in that catalog, not in the image itself. So, when you re-imported your images into a new catalog, all edits are gone.


Hi thanks for the reply Roelof. as I say above I don't have anything in the history column but must have exported them and then re-imported them, but I still don't  understand how...... And I would like to understand how so I don't make the same mistake again. Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2017)

Ok, any idea what happened on or just before April 22, that caused you to import the photos again? Do you have any catalog backups from just before then?


----------



## Annieb181 (May 11, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, any idea what happened on or just before April 22, that caused you to import the photos again? Do you have any catalog backups from just before then?


Hi Victoria. Thanks for getting back.  I really am not sure what happened. I was preparing a slideshow for our photogroup and had amended and exported and renamed then reimported 83 out of 1100 photos for the slideshow but the ones which were left seem to have reset themselves as I now have crooked skylines etc.  Im not sure how to check the backup catalogue so if you could give me some pointers I'd really appreciate it.  I have got your FAQ book and find it really useful. With best wishes, Anne


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2017)

Ok, by default, Lightroom should ask you to back up the catalog every week. Do you ever hit the backup button, or do you hit Skip?

If you do hit Backup, go to Lightroom menu > Catalog Settings > General tab and there should be a Show in Finder button next to your catalog name/path. When it opens, is there a Backups folder there? If so, are there some dated folders inside it?


----------



## Annieb181 (May 12, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, by default, Lightroom should ask you to back up the catalog every week. Do you ever hit the backup button, or do you hit Skip?
> 
> If you do hit Backup, go to Lightroom menu > Catalog Settings > General tab and there should be a Show in Finder button next to your catalog name/path. When it opens, is there a Backups folder there? If so, are there some dated folders inside it?


Yes I have found the backups ok


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 12, 2017)

Oh good! Ok, do you know how to restore a backup? If not, instructions are here: Disaster strikes - a corrupted catalog! | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Annieb181 (May 13, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Oh good! Ok, do you know how to restore a backup? If not, instructions are here: Disaster strikes - a corrupted catalog! | The Lightroom Queen


Hi again. I will try and follow this. Does it mean that the current catalogue becomes the corrupted one and then I open a new one as well?  

Sorry to appear stupid and thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 15, 2017)

It means you move the corrupted one out the way, and you copy/duplicate the good backup and move it out of the backups folder.


----------



## Annieb181 (May 15, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It means you move the corrupted one out the way, and you copy/duplicate the good backup and move it out of the backups folder.


Ah that's great, thanks. However, I think I will have to leave that as I have added  and developed so many more photographs since the corruption that I would have to start over with those as well.  If you have any tips for not creating the same problem, as I still don't know how it happened, it would be much appreciated, and I really appreciate the time you have already spent trying to help me.

Anne


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2017)

I have a series of blog posts running at the moment, which is on the subject of merging multiple catalogs. It's not the simplest task, but depending on how much work you're losing, could be worth considering. 

In terms of avoiding it, it's difficult to know exactly what you did, but a rule of thumb... never remove and reimport photos (either manually or using the Synchronize Folder command). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Annieb181 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Victoria

Yes, it does sound rather complicated.  I think I will leave well alone in this case, and work again on the photographs which seem to have reset themselves. You have been most helpful and I must remember never to remove and reimport.  Thanks so much for your time and advice. Much appreciated. All the best.


----------

